# Do you drink alcohol?



## Edgedancer (May 6, 2010)

I was just wondering how many people on the temp actually consume  alcohol. I personally dont but it is my own choice and I was wondering if anyone else shares that opinion.
Also, feel free to suggest new choices that I can add to the poll if necessary.

EDIT: I followed Mercluke's advice and changed the poll to reflect the two "No" options that I should have added intially.


----------



## syko5150 (May 6, 2010)

i put yes but only a little but really i drink a medium amount but i dont go crazy and get drunk.I just drink a few beers a day and then when we go out ill have a few more at night =P


----------



## jacely (May 6, 2010)

a little, there is no chance to drink much. -_-!!


----------



## Fat D (May 6, 2010)

"No", not as in "never", but as in "only under rare circumstances and never my idea".


----------



## perpetualskeptic (May 6, 2010)

When my wife lets me (or when she isn't there) yes.  I love good strong dark ales.  And gin.


----------



## C175R (May 6, 2010)

sometimes. when there is actually something to celebrate, then I'll drink. if it just some random person bday party or random party then no.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2010)

fish don't drink

Why are there two "no" options?


----------



## dinofan01 (May 6, 2010)

Nope. Just a life style choice I guess. I have nothing against alcohol or those that drink it, its just not for me. Dont see the fun in it I guess.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 6, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> fish don't drink
> 
> Why are there two "no" options?


Smartass.


----------



## logical thinker (May 6, 2010)

No. I don't like it and don't understand why people like it.
I tried to like wine, but a common grape juice tastes much better.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

I used to go out drinking with friends alot but haven't touched a drop in a year now.


----------



## Sanderino (May 6, 2010)

Yes I do.


----------



## cman1783 (May 6, 2010)

I drink socially maybe once or twice a month.  The medications I'm on make it so I can't really drink at all.  The mother of my children (wherever she may be) drinks a fifth of vodka (last I knew) a day.


----------



## Depravo (May 6, 2010)

Only on days that contain a 'Y'.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

The cat boy can not tell a lie, every so often I have a drink, i never get drunk through.


----------



## Pliskron (May 6, 2010)

I love a good coffee porter or chocolate stout. Hefferveisen, Belgian Chimay, a good pilsner on a hot day, and some oatmeal stout at night. I can't forget how good an India pale ale can be. I love good beer.


----------



## olliepop2000 (May 6, 2010)

I drink probably once a month but do have a fair bit but on a side issue, I find it pathetic our government considers anything over 3 pints to be 'binge drinking' and an anti-social menace. Absolutely rediculous!


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2010)

some time when i go to a night club
or a party


----------



## WildWon (May 6, 2010)

I have a beer a day. It's just a nice unwind before bed (or with dinner). There are other things i'd much rather do, but due to the illegality of it, the prices are high and i can't procure enough for a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, beer works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, i LOVE a good dry oaky red. Give me a killer scotch on the rocks. G&T's are a wonderful summer bevy. Meh, who am i kidding, i enjoy lots of different alcohol. But, really it boils down to "Everything In Moderation."

(i haven't been drunk in quite a while. No desire to hit that point again. I'm past the party age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Now i just enjoy the flavors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hunnymonster (May 6, 2010)

According to the government - I drink heavily - in reality I don't see it - I have a pint or two maybe 3 times a week, I've not been functionally impaired through drink (drunk) in 20 years.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 6, 2010)

An Alcohol is good for you. If you drink one or two cup of glasses a day and for women one cup of glass a day. Anyway, being a drunken is for an idiot people. It always bring violence. I hate DRUNK PEOPLE. They stinks and breath stinks. Red eyes and weird face when they are drunk. DISGUSTING, man. No wonder drunk people are DUMB!


----------



## Rayder (May 6, 2010)

I'll drink every once in a while, but that's only like once or twice a month at the most.  When I do drink, it's when I'm in for the night and I have nothing important to do the next day. That way, how drunk I get doesn't really matter since I'm in my house anyway.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 6, 2010)

booze is calorie rape, smoke diet marijuana instead


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> booze is calorie rape, smoke diet marijuana instead



Weeds always better than booze, even if you're not dieting.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 6, 2010)

I drink often but in moderation.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

Only on parties, and I almost never go to parties, so you can see what I'm getting at. I never get drunk either, I don't see what could be so fun about it. You'll just end up throwing up afterwards. A couple of beers is enough.

I mostly drink water or orange juice


----------



## Satangel (May 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Only on parties, and I almost never go to parties, so you can see what I'm getting at. I never get drunk either, I don't see what could be so fun about it. You'll just end up throwing up afterwards. A couple of beers is enough.
> 
> I mostly drink water or orange juice



I thought the same way a few months ago, but alcohol does have some positive sides:

- You socialize a lot more, really, it's enormous
- There are a lot of funny situations, which you'll keep in memory for a lifetime
- Everything looks more fun and everyone looks familiar


----------



## imapterodactyl (May 6, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> booze is calorie rape, smoke diet marijuana instead




Just a little of each in combination is nice.

A beer and a bowl, nice and relaxing.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand that, but isn't that like saying smoking pot is good? I know you might have fun for a while, but when you're drugged out the effect is gone and there's no use to it anymore.

I just drink for the taste, because I quite like it.


----------



## Wabsta (May 6, 2010)

Almost every day..


----------



## Langin (May 6, 2010)

NO, never did! I am still 15 years old, so... who knows what the future gives!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Rarely, and I'm not sure why everyone seems to like it; I have drinks for the flavour, so I have mostly soft drinks. I do in fact have some Scrumpy at the moment though.


----------



## laurenz (May 6, 2010)

When there's some occasion I'd like to drink some beer. It's nice and you get a real good talker of it. On very special occasions I drink some more, and I tend to do really stupid stuff, but very enjoyable!


----------



## geoflcl (May 6, 2010)

Never touched the stuff, I'm afraid.

Boy, is it annoying being sober at a party around a bunch of obnoxious drunk people.


----------



## Twiffles (May 6, 2010)

Could I? Obviously, I can walk 5 steps and can choose from a huge assortment of wine, beer, vodka, and tequila. Plus the liquor store is 5 minutes walking distance from where I live.
Would I? Nah.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 7, 2010)

Too young to legally drink.
When I become of age, I'm definitely going to drink! Not going to be an alcoholic, though.hopefully


----------



## iFish (May 7, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Too young to legally drink.
> When I become of age, I'm definitely going to drink! Not going to be an alcoholic, though.hopefully



yes you will


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

NO I dont. Im only 13 y know
but my dad let me drink some beer when it was his bday, but that was when Im young


----------



## Scott-105 (May 7, 2010)

I only drink at partys, which I don't go to often, because i always seem to go nuts.


----------



## asdf (May 7, 2010)

I'm underage, but I may or may not when I get older. My father drinks some and it doesn't seem to affect him.


----------



## Goli (May 7, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> No. I don't like it and don't understand why people like it.
> I tried to like wine, but a common grape juice tastes much better.


Same, I think it's silly, really.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

golio514 said:
			
		

> logical thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some wine tastes really good though. Almost like grape juice


----------



## Windaga (May 7, 2010)

Much of it is, as they say an "squired taste", much like Coffee. 

Either way, I don't dislike some alcoholic drinks (Vodka and most juices work well together), but it's not something I terribly enjoy. Most of my family drinks off their asses, and really, it's quite embarrassing, so I don't go near it most of the time. It's not bad, though.


----------



## DS1 (May 7, 2010)

Yes, I used to drink a lot because it was fun and a good way to get my friends to loosen up, but now I drink mostly for gourmet reasons (such as pairing beer and wine with certain dishes).

For people that don't like to drink because of the taste, you may have just had some nasty stuff, there is definitely a spirit out there for everyone.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

Windaga said:
			
		

> Much of it is, as they say an "squired taste", much like Coffee.


It's "acquired taste".


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

I recently tasted something new called Martine Fiero. It was incredibly sweet, much sweeter than your regular lemonade or Coke. The bad thing was that it contained A LOT of alcohol.


----------



## Windaga (May 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Windaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm aware. My touch screen isn't calibrated apparently.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 7, 2010)

i drink only at special occasions

when i drink i drink tho


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 7, 2010)

only a little

hangovers get old quickly


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2010)

I get drunk about once a week and don't drink at all in between. Let's face it, you don't drink because it tastes good.


----------



## Satangel (May 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drugs are just bad for you and are way more addictive (and expensive) then alcohol. 
They just mess with your mind, and if you're not careful you can get serious injuries or even death.


----------



## dustinYo (May 8, 2010)

I'm always down for a nice Jaggerbomb or a Grey Goose and tonic.  I hold my liquor well.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Drugs are just bad for you and are way more addictive (and expensive) then alcohol.
> They just mess with your mind, and if you're not careful you can get serious injuries or even death.


I know, that's why I'll never do any kind of drugs (counting smoking cigarettes too). It's bad for your health. But isn't drinking lots of alcohol bad for you too?


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2010)

My saturdays are filled with beer and sometimes something else.


----------



## Quanno (May 9, 2010)

In the weekends i sometimes take some Sheridans:





hmm... so nice


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Quanno said:
			
		

> In the weekends i sometimes take some Sheridans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that looks really cool! Where do they sell those? (I mean, in which shops?)


----------



## Blaze163 (May 9, 2010)

I don't drink alcohol at all. Nothing quite puts you off alcohol like coming home from the club with two very lovely ladies, twins, blonde, exceptionally hot, and just that right level of drunk so they know what they're doing but they're far more open to experimentation. It's gonna be a damn good night. You open the door to find your mother inexplicably in my flat, face down in a puddle of blood and piss after draining three wine boxes on her own following her latest breakup, surrounded by broken phone parts having spent the entire night calling up people in her ex's address book to tell them he's a paedophile. 

I don't care how charming you are, there is no way in hell you can get the twins to stay after seeing that. I never want to find myself in any situation remotely like that, so I've sworn off alcohol forever. 

And no, I never did get another shot at the twins.


----------



## Satangel (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drinking lots of alcohol is indeed bad for you, that's why you can't get drunk every day. 
If you only get drunk once a week, or in my case, only once in a month, alcohol isn't a problem for your health.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I don't drink alcohol at all. Nothing quite puts you off alcohol like coming home from the club with two very lovely ladies, twins, blonde, exceptionally hot, and just that right level of drunk so they know what they're doing but they're far more open to experimentation. It's gonna be a damn good night. You open the door to find your mother inexplicably in my flat, face down in a puddle of blood and piss after draining three wine boxes on her own following her latest breakup, surrounded by broken phone parts having spent the entire night calling up people in her ex's address book to tell them he's a paedophile.
> 
> I don't care how charming you are, there is no way in hell you can get the twins to stay after seeing that. I never want to find myself in any situation remotely like that, so I've sworn off alcohol forever.
> 
> And no, I never did get another shot at the twins.


You serious about the twins? Wow! Too bad that happened to you though


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I don't drink alcohol at all. Nothing quite puts you off alcohol like coming home from the club with two very lovely ladies, twins, blonde, exceptionally hot, and just that right level of drunk so they know what they're doing but they're far more open to experimentation. It's gonna be a damn good night. You open the door to find your mother inexplicably in my flat, face down in a puddle of blood and piss after draining three wine boxes on her own following her latest breakup, surrounded by broken phone parts having spent the entire night calling up people in her ex's address book to tell them *s*he's a paedophile.
> 
> I don't care how charming you are, there is no way in hell you can get the twins to stay after seeing that. I never want to find myself in any situation remotely like that, so I've sworn off alcohol forever.
> 
> And no, I never did get another shot at the twins.


Best post in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



Oh, 2,400 posts too.


----------



## Elritha (May 11, 2010)

Only drink alcohol on special occasions such as birthdays, christmas etc. Even then not enough to get too drunk.


----------



## redact (May 11, 2010)

you should have had two options - one for no and underage and one for no and legally allowed

i personally just can't stand the taste, unless it's liqueur in a cake or rum diluted with loads of choc and coconut in a rumball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: that's better, too bad i already voted for the first no though :x


----------



## monkat (May 11, 2010)

Nah. Alcohol is expensive and (except for very rarely) is bad for your health (in the sense that, if you get in an accident, you get a lot of blood loss).

And seriously, it's expensive. $2-5 for a beer is outrageous, and if you're on this site, chances are you're not in a position to drink anything but water.


----------



## KDH (May 11, 2010)

I can but I don't. Though that may change if I ever find an alcoholic beverage that doesn't taste like gasoline.


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2010)

NO! IM JUST 12!


----------



## Glyptofane (May 11, 2010)

I drink until I blackout and pass out almost every single night, usually entirely alone.  It normally takes just over a pint of whisky to reach the sweet spot where I often drunkenly gorge and make embarrassing statements online.  I feel sick and terrible every single day, often requiring 12 or more hours of sleep to attain even minimal functionality, but the hangovers don't seem as bad as they used to.  By the time I start to feel better, it is always time to drink again.  I smell really bad as a result and excrete sort of a whisky scented cologne, likely a sign of an overwhelmed and damaged liver.


----------



## pizzaman2893 (May 11, 2010)

I'm just like to drink when I party haha but usually otherwise I don't drink


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 11, 2010)

im too young to drink..
just 13 hahahaha


----------



## knilsilooc (May 11, 2010)

Nope. Underage (17), but I never plan to anyway. I see what it does to people, and I don't want to be like that.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 11, 2010)

42% NO? Come on! What kind of gbatempers are you?

*GROG FOREVER*


----------



## Hachibei (May 11, 2010)

I have a beer every now and then; didn't really like the taste at first but it's kinda grown on me xD


----------



## redact (May 11, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> 42% NO? Come on! What kind of gbatempers are you?
> 
> *GROG FOREVER*


a lot of the newer members are 12-15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can legally drink once it hits december but i prefer not to :x


----------



## shadowzero21 (May 11, 2010)

i don't drink because I've seen how it f**k's people up.
one day my dad came home wasted couldn't stand 
he wabold  to his bathroom fell and  ripped the sink
off the wall we had to shut the water off because it 
was throwing water everywhere the next morning 
my dad didn't know what he did.

and when i was a kid my oldest brother theradent
to F**k me up ever time he got drunk.


that a couple of resends i don't drink and for the 
record i'm 21 now.


----------



## kylehaas (May 11, 2010)

After staying in Germany, I've acquired a taste for good beers. Budweiser tastes like crap to me, so I stick to Franziskaner and Bischofshof. I hardly ever drink though. My parents let me have wine with italian food, but the beer only comes out once a year or so. I'm sure I'll drink more of the stuff in the future (underage now), but I'll never go over one a week. Never been drunk and I'm never going to try it. I hate Americans that drink to get plastered, it's because of them that I can't have a single beer when I go out.


----------



## Goli (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But alcoholic beverages are drugs too!
Only they're legal, just like cigarettes and marihuana in some places.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

golio514 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they are, but it's just that if you use them with caution they'll never do any harm (or at least not a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## neveras (May 11, 2010)

I am a giant fan of a beer or a glass of wine or two with a meal. I don't really drink to get drunk I just think alot of times it compliments a well cooked meal. I prefer red beers served room temperature personally.


----------



## DS1 (May 11, 2010)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> Never been drunk and I'm never going to try it. I hate Americans that drink to get plastered, it's because of them that I can't have a single beer when I go out.



This is true, drinking gets a bad rap for cultural reasons more than its detrimental effects on health. Sadly you can't read this full article, but it's pretty interesting and examines a few groups and how they drink. Like, American guys drink as an excuse to have bar fights, they don't have fights as a result of the drinking. And some of these Italian-American women drink at two specific times during the day, and it never affects their actions (it's the same as having 3 meals a day).


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 11, 2010)

Actually I wanted to vote for 

a) (use to) Like a Fish
b) Only a Little (now-a-days)

When I was younger (only a toddler) I use to pick up my Dad's open bottles of lager & finish them off,
Then didn't drink for a while during my school days,
but started up again (like a fish) during College days, but when my Dad died - I had to take responsibility to drive my Mum places - so cut right back to only once-in-a-while


----------



## Finishoff (May 11, 2010)

Legal age is 21 correct? Then I voted no.

EDIT: In the US I mean.


----------



## ConJ (May 11, 2010)

I'm 32, and I stopped drinking about 12 years ago. Just because I didn't like it. I don't like the taste or the effects. All though I do smoke marijuana, which is far less harmful. 

How many people die from drinking alcohol or smoking tobacco? Thousands, if not millions. How many people have died from smoking marijuana? Zero, that's right, zero. Nobody has ever died from smoking cannabis.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> I'm 32, and I stopped drinking about 12 years ago. Just because I didn't like it. I don't like the taste or the effects. All though I do smoke marijuana, which is far less harmful.
> 
> How many people die from drinking alcohol or smoking tobacco? Thousands, if not millions. How many people have died from smoking marijuana? Zero, that's right, zero. Nobody has ever died from smoking cannabis.


Jimmy Hendrix.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2010)

KDH said:
			
		

> I can but I don't. Though that may change if I ever find an alcoholic beverage that doesn't taste like gasoline.
> You know what gasoline tastes like?
> 
> QUOTE(Overlord Nadrian @ May 11 2010, 09:06 PM) Jim*i* Hendrix.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

What the hell, I didn't even notice I made such a lame mistake


----------



## Aeter (May 11, 2010)

I drink to get rid of my hangovers, it's an endless cycle..


----------



## silent sniper (May 11, 2010)

only a little nowadays. back a few months ago me and the bandmates would get shittered regularly, but we've all gotten bored of that routine.


----------



## silent sniper (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ConJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for double post, but wtf? hendrix died from heroin


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2010)

Aeter said:
			
		

> I drink to get rid of my hangovers, it's an endless cycle..


Just don't fall asleep.


----------



## Njrg (May 12, 2010)

More or less I don't like the taste of alcohol. My sweet tooth dictates that I must consume Dr. Pepper well beyond the point when that very same Dr. Pepper has dissolved my teeth.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever, it's some kind of drugs too, isn't it? (although it is a lot stronger than pot, it still is drugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fat D (May 28, 2010)

So are tobacco, alcohol and caffeine, just that those are legal. And the only one of those I consume on a regular basis is caffeine. Let us just call that one trimethylxanthine - sounds more drug-like.


----------



## Exaltys (May 29, 2010)

I do, and I think I can hold my own with the big boys. Not sure haha.


----------



## blackacidevil (May 29, 2010)

Since no one knows me, I consume alcohol, mostly to play games, just a bit over a 26 oz.  Wow or Currently its all Wii.  Its a lot that amount, I have a high tolerance, Ive been to rehab 4 times (two I didnt finish)  alcohol was one of my problems.

Tonight Im drinking vodak a couple 26 oz, i have one half full , and another new, well half full is gone.

Honestly by myself theres nothing better than drinking and playing games (well online games, Rockband 2, WoW), I enjoy the pressure in games, the part that rattles you or gets you frustrated. I dont exactly get madly nuts and drunk, I just like when you come out of nowhere sometimes, and lets say rockband, your completely calm and zoned in.

:-


----------



## Hells Malice (May 29, 2010)

I drink some wine on special occasions.

Drinking alcohol is pointless. In fact, it's worse then pointless considering it harms your body.


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 29, 2010)

My hangover says I do.


----------



## Demonbart (May 29, 2010)

I voted for yes, but only a little, since I don't drink very often.
I do get drunk sometimes though, but that like once in two months.
And I'm of legal age where I live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All you 16 year old americans who wanna have a beer should just come here and drink till they drop


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 29, 2010)

Over here, it's also legal to consume alcohol within the home if you're 5 years old.


----------



## giratina16 (May 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Over here, it's also legal to consume alcohol within the home if you're 5 years old.
> Not many people know that law, we can also get someone to buy us a drink at a bar at the age of 16 with it being perfectly legal.
> 
> QUOTE(ConJ @ May 11 2010, 07:20 PM) I'm 32, and I stopped drinking about 12 years ago. Just because I didn't like it. I don't like the taste or the effects. All though I do smoke marijuana, which is far less harmful.
> ...



Well about 4-5 years ago about 10 people died from smoking cannabis but that was because it was sprayed with sugar, so when they inhaled the cannabis it shredded their lungs and they drowned in their own blood. It doesn't usually kill you, though it has been directly linked to brain damage if it is used inappropriately.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have never drunk alcohol (even though I am legally able) , nor do I intend to.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 5, 2010)

@Arwen20 I thought the exact same thing, until i my sophomore yr of college, and i decided to experiment a little, just to see what type of drunk I would become (while standing, im the laughing drunk, while sitting, im the quiet drunk, lol).


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 5, 2010)

Rarely and only good wine.

Drunk people are boring and dangerous.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 5, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Rarely and only good wine.
> 
> Drunk people are boring and dangerous.


why does drinking alcohol automatically make people drunks?i drink everyday but i don't get drunk. i just drink enough to relax im not trying to get hammered.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 5, 2010)

tried it, but i just cant find myself liking alcohol at all..


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 5, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you drunk or dumb ? Kidding ;-)

You said that not me!  *I just talk about drunk people nothing more*. Drinking on a regular base ( even just every week-end ) is just dangerous ... and leads to Alcoholism. Let's be clear, my friends: Alcohol is dangerous nothing less nothing more. I saw it more than once in my job. I even helped some.  Apart from that a good friend of mine died in terrible conditions and another one was killed in a car crash by a drunken sixty old alcoholic. I really don't care anymore in fact I just avoid them as much as possible because their are weak and I feel pain for them... most of them.  *Something funny at least* : If you say I stop smoking people will act positively... It is so hard! If you say I stop drinking they think you have a problem. Alcohol is suppose to be cool & acceptable and the dangers are underestimated... even on wikipedia. It is a big and serious Biz. Be careful and *enjoy with moderation* ;-)

PS : Again I appreciate good wines and even champagne, vintage armagnac etc. I was drinking a lot more when I  was student because everybody was drinking around me. I drink perhaps once a month now or for some rare celebrations but I never feel bad and I never need a glass... Think about that and don't lie to yourself... It needs time to a accept what I said. I blame no one. Peace ;-)


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 5, 2010)

I used to work as a manager in a restaurant..........I had full control over the liquor and wine inventory, I was buying whatever I wanted for the restaurant AND myself and I had total control over the females bartenders ( no male bartenders anyway )..........I got stressed out by the owner on several occasion so I decided to take advantage...............I was drinking lie a fish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I've got a different job, and I calmed down a lot, so I just drink a couple of beers at night when I get home, then when I go out every once in a while I still get wasted with tequila.....
So my answer to the poll is yes, but not too much.
I'm drinking right now by the way, sorry if I misspelled something.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 5, 2010)

Nope, I'm only 18.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 5, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol idc about alcoholism or health problems we only live once might as well enjoy it =D even if it shortens my lifespan ahaha i don't drink hard liquor at all just a few beers here and there throughout the day...i'm not one of those people that sits here and drinks 5 or 6 beers at a time, just during meals or when i go out at night i might have a couple...that sucks about your friend i had a friend who flipped his vehicle because he was drinking too much that's actually one of the reasons i don't drink hard liqour/or try get really drunk anymore. I like to be able to maintain complete control over my thought process at all times.As for the student part i had those fun times as well back in college =P too many parties so many sleepless nights finishing last minute assignments ha.

Edit: also i quit smoking 2 1/2 years ago after smoking for 10 years and yes it was a nightmare to quit withdrawals aren't fun at all...


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 5, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> I used to work as a manager in a restaurant..........I had full control over the liquor and wine inventory, I was buying whatever I wanted for the restaurant AND myself and I had total control over the females bartenders ( no male bartenders anyway )..........I got stressed out by the owner on several occasion so I decided to take advantage...............I was drinking lie a fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you answered Yes, but only a little like me but you drink much more I guess ;-)

See my last post just before yours. I am curious to know if you agree with me about addiction.

syko5150 It is nice to see you understand me a little more now and I agree with you about living and dying ;-)


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 5, 2010)

if i say yes i think of something like all the time, and if i say no i think of not at all

its *sometimes* for me. ive only really drank twice/three (one of the times was more of drank to a buzz,, the other times drunk) in the past... 7 months? i do it on social occasions. the last few times were pretty much parties and a getogether


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 6, 2010)

No, I have never had alcohol in my life.


----------



## gdaym8 (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah. DRINK GROG EVERYDAY.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 8, 2010)

i've got a bottle of johnny black on my table and a bottle of johnny green in the closet i got as a gift. good stuff. 

when i drink to get hammered its either johnny red or a bottle of jack. usually with coke.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 8, 2010)

I can only drink a little at a time, despite my Irish heritage. My parents can drink like fishes and be fine. 1 glass of wine and I'm toast XD


----------



## Laxus (Jun 8, 2010)

No I can't drink I'm underage. Can't wait till I am 21.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 8, 2010)

Despite being Mexican (man i know A LOT of heavy drinkers), i only drink every now and then, sometimes when i hang out with my friends and/or girlfriend, I don't like it very much, usually just 1 beer or maybe 2, and by the way you may already now it, but in mexico the legal age for drinking is 18...


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 8, 2010)

Seems absolutely crazy from this side of the atlantic that 20 year old adults in the US are sneaking around trying to get served in bars, asking other people to buy them beer and trying to pass off fake IDs.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah. Only in the US are you allowed to go get yourself shot for your country in far off lands but damnit you can't have a drink, you're still a kid.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 8, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Yeah. Only in the US are you allowed to go get yourself shot for your country in far off lands but damnit you can't have a drink, you're still a kid.



Yeah that's pretty messed up...


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 8, 2010)

It's supposed to be something regulated from state to state, but the federal government leans on the state governments hard to keep the drinking age at 21. It's like "we're not...forcing you...to keep the drinking age at 21...but you know, if you were to lower it, we would have to withhold your road maintenance funding because, you know, more drunk drivers...it would just be wasting our money"

So the federal government is basically blackmailing the state level to keep the drinking age up. WTF?


----------



## Orc (Jun 8, 2010)

I drink a lot to take away the pain of being Orc.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> I drink a lot to take away the pain of being Orc.



I also noticed you talk like this a lot.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank god I'm allowed to drink here (legal age is 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, 18 for the heavy stuff). But I don't drink that much, and only when we go out with a group or when we have a party (WOOT now saturday~!)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jun 8, 2010)

yes i drink but not often and the most time just a bit, try to stay discrete with alcohol. it is and will be still a drug, even if it is legit.


----------

